# Đèn ngủ cây phòng ngủ mua ở đâu tốt?



## gomsubaokhanh (1/3/22)

Sự nhỏ gọn, phù hợp xu thế khiến các mẫu đèn cây phòng ngủ được nhiều khách hàng ưa chuộng để trang trí cho phòng khách, phòng ngủ. Nếu bạn đang muốn sở hữu một chiếc, tham khảo ngay TOP 5 mẫu đèn cây phòng ngủ hiện đại hot nhất năm 2022 dưới đây.

Đèn cây phòng ngủ đứng chân gỗ hiện đại
Những mẫu đèn cây chân gỗ đã được sử dụng rất nhiều nhờ ưu điểm về chất liệu, kiểu dáng. Hiện nay chúng vẫn chưa hết được ưa chuộng nhờ sự phát triển về thiết kế ngày càng độc lạ, phù hợp với nhiều phong cách nhà ở.

Chất liệu gỗ tự nhiên có ưu thế mang đến vẻ ấm cúng, gần gũi cho căn phòng của bạn. Các mẫu đèn cây phòng ngủ chân gỗ thường được thiết kế theo hơi hướng Hàn Quốc, phù hợp bài trí trong phòng khách của những căn hộ chung cư.






Phần chân chúng được thiết kế với ba chân gỗ làm trụ. Hình thái chân trụ khác nhau theo từng mẫu nhưng cốt lõi vẫn giữ được sự chắc chắn nhưng vẫn đơn giản, không tốn quá nhiều diện tích và hiệu quả thẩm mỹ cao. Sở hữu một chiếc đèn cây phòng ngủ hiện đại chân gỗ sẽ giúp phòng ngủ, phòng khách nhà bạn đầy sự mới mẻ và tinh tế.

Với thiết kế này, chiếc đèn phù hợp trong cả những không gian nhỏ.

Đèn cây phòng ngủ inox cần cao hiện đại

Đèn cây inox dáng cần cao thường được bài trí phổ biến tại phòng khách hơn phòng ngủ. Đặc trưng của dòng đèn này chính là chiều cao. Vì ưu thế này nên mẫu đèn cũng yêu cầu những quy chuẩn nhất định về không gian phòng khách. Đó là chiều cao của trần cần tương xứng với chiều cao đèn, độ dài những nội thất xung quanh để không gian không bị lệch bố cục mà mất đi vẻ cân đối.

Thiết kế đèn cây inox cần cao mang hơi hướng sang trọng, thanh mảnh. Chúng chung cấp nguồn ánh sáng tập trung tại khu vực trung tâm phòng khách. Ánh sáng nhẹ, tỏa mờ dần về xung quanh, khiến cho phòng khách mang không khí ấm áp. Điều này cũng giúp tạo sự thoải mái trong không khí giữa các thành viên trong gia đình, thư giãn sau một ngày làm việc mệt nhọc.

Thông thường, loại đèn này có thể điều chỉnh lên xuống về chiều cao để phù hợp không gian hoặc mục đích, nhu cầu sử dụng của bạn.

Đèn cây phòng ngủ trang nhã, đơn giản
Đặc trưng của những mẫu đèn này chính là sự tối giản trong thiết kế. Vì thế, các mẫu đèn cây phòng ngủ hiện đại này được sử dụng trong những không gian có phòng khách, phòng ngủ bài trí theo lối minimalism (tối giản) hoặc lối kiến trúc hitech. Nếu bạn đang yêu thích một trong hai phong cách này, nhất định phải tham khảo ngay mẫu đèn này nhé.

Xem thêm: TOP 5 mẫu đèn cây phòng ngủ hiện đại HOT nhất 2022


----------

